

Implementing Letterpress UI in UIKit - jazzychad
http://blog.jazzychad.net/2013/07/30/implementing-letterpress-uikit.html

======
joeblau
Interesting project. I'm working on something that uses that similar style,
but I'm building a lot of it with Pixate. Pixate makes the theming of the app
trivial since you can compile your css with LESS.

------
mikek
Does anyone have an idea on how to implement the Letterpress swipe-to-delete
"shattering effect" on iOS?

~~~
jazzychad
I want to add that in v2 as well. My current line of thinking involves
animating all of the board/piece subview layers using 3d transform animations
and moving them individually along paths away from the center of mass as they
shatter/explode offscreen.

------
tenveer
looks interesting, have you any plans to open source the UIKit Components?

------
gruseom
_Good artists copy. Great artists steal. — Steve Jobs, quoting Pablo Picasso._

Picasso never said that, or most of the things people say he said. The quote
is a paraphrase of T.S. Eliot. (Lots of discussion of this previously on HN.)

Another famous wrong quote by Steve Jobs: "Simplicity is the ultimate
sophistication", which apparently was popular around Apple in the 80s and
which people attribute to Leonardo, but in fact comes from William Gaddis'
first novel.

~~~
jazzychad
I was wondering how long it would take for someone to comment on this. I've
updated the post to be more factually correct.

~~~
gruseom
Sorry for the off-topic comment. It's a little hobby (tracing quotes, that is,
not commenting off topic).

